# Best snow cab?



## Zach5.9CTD (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey guys. Im sure this has been discussed before but im looking for what would be the best snow cab for my 2000 JD 828D blower. 

Seems to ve a lot of options but i want a cab that isnt so shallow that your body basically sticks out from it. Also looking for a cab that avcepts a 6 ft tall guy without constantly hitting the top of the cab. 

Initially looked for a JD specific cab but had no luck at all with that. If anyone knows of any JD cabs id sure like a part number. Heres pic of my machine in use with me behind it for a size referance.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

The best snow cab will be the one that fits through the garage door. Think about that before you buy. I have been moving snow for a lot of years and personally I 'd never put one on my blower. Next thing you'll be adding weight out on your auger bucket to compensate for the imbalance. This is JMHO. Others will have differing views.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Your thinking is excellent. I am sure that there are areas that would probably really need a cab around the operator. But one of my first thoughts is, how would you and how... do you keep the plastic clear and clean from building up with snow that would block your vision? I am sure that there must be products out there that help with this but I will be curious to see what guys say who have these cabs. 



micah68kj said:


> The best snow cab will be the one that fits through the garage door. Think about that before you buy. I have been moving snow for a lot of years and personally I 'd never put one on my blower. Next thing you'll be adding weight out on your auger bucket to compensate for the imbalance. This is JMHO. Others will have differing views.


----------



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm guessing you would have to look either used (ebay...etc) or come across a dealer that has some really old stock.

A google search turned up a "universal cab" that is marketed by some John Deere locations.
Universal Walk Behind Snow Blower Cab - 25016

I share similar thoughts with Micah on cabs, though I put one on my old JD TRS26 thinking it's what I wanted...(I did the same thing once with a pickup topper also...two things I'll never own again) It was a universal (I want to think "Arnold" brand cab)

Our house had an incline to the driveway, and I'm not that tall (5'8") but ever time I wanted to lift the bucket or go up an incline, I'd be hitting my head on the cab. After one use, I took it off and promptly returned it as to me it seemed more like a PITA than useful. If I raised the cab higher, my snowblower light would be blocked by the cab and I was also to tall to put it in the garage. Lastly, it does make the snowblower even more rear heavy so some weights added to the front will help.

If it gets to crazy with the light/fluffy snow here in SD with the winds and I can't play them as they continue to shift, I toss on my snowmobile baklava and have an old pair of ski googles. May look a little goofy, but the face stays happy.

Steve


----------



## Zach5.9CTD (Feb 24, 2013)

Valid points guys. May think twice about one though the boxes seem really light for the cabs lol.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Correct, Steve. Arnold does make a universal cab. At least they used to. I also do what you do if the wind gets crazy. I have a blaze orange baclava that I use for hunting and I also have my ski goggles. I could get a cab if I wanted one but I personally don't feel the pleasure is worth the pain.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Why not try this for $13.99 at HF
Adjustable Face Shield


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

The Q said:


> Why not try this for $13.99 at HF
> Adjustable Face Shield


I have one of those for heavy weedwacking and I actually tried it with my blower. I didn't like it for some reason that I can't recall but it was just the one time.
The ski goggles have a dual lens that stays ambient temp. Works much better. They're Scott brand.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Just say no..... it destroys the balance or the machine and if you start in with counterweights you can start stressing things. Also, when the machine rides up the cab comes down and conks you in the head. Getting it to a shop (if that's something you do) will be a PITA. When the snow gets on that window what do you do?

Get into some good outerwear including a balaclava. Honestly, I've done my share of 0 degree F windy storms on 15,000 square feet that frequently takes over 3 hours at a time and my biggest concern is overheating.

The only thing that may make me consider otherwise is the need to wear prescription glasses while snow blowing.

Pete


----------

